# Rig reports this week?



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Has anyone been out Petronius thru Tuna Mountain areas? Has anyone fished west of there ? Would like to hear some reports on where the bite is, we want to save time and fuel money so give us the scoop if you have it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

With tournaments coming up next weekend you will be lucky to get a real report.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Kim should have a good report for ya my buddies leaving in the morning doing a overnighter at the Petronius then working toward beer can I'll try to remember to shoot you a pm when they get back .


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Too late heading out there tomorrow morning. I guess we'll just have to compare reports with your buddy. What's his boat name and what channel does he monitor.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Kim should have a good report for ya my buddies leaving in the morning doing a overnighter at the Petronius then working toward beer can I'll try to remember to shoot you a pm when they get back .


Shoot one this way of you don't mind or post it.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang, no posts to reply because it's all secret for next weekends tournament but we'll let you know how it goes when we come back Sunday.


----------

